# VK | Our Endorsements



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/18)

*Musicians:*


Gad De Combes/Adventure Gad







Shortstraw are an indie rock band from Johannesburg South Africa. Gad plays the Keyboard for them and sings, he is also the head of a band called Adventure man. Known for his love of his dogs (especially Shaniqua) Gad is a talented artist and one we are proud to endorse!

You can find him on instagram @adventuregad. Follow the rest of his bands here @adventuremanband and @shortstrawband


Nicholas Best AKA Nic Blaze






Nic Blaze is a talented up and coming rapper from Johannesburg South Africa, we are so impressed by Nic's talent. He has even done a few vaping related tracks including tracks about VapeCon, VapeKing, Affiliaion eliquid and others.

You can follow Nic on social media below
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/justblazethe1st/ 
Instagram @I_am_nicblaze
Twitter- @IAMnicBlaze
*SPORTS TEAMS:*


Apocolypse Paintball






Apocolypse is a professional paintball team from Gauteng in South Africa, as one of the leading paintball teams it was a great opportunity for us to offer them an endorsment. One of the team members is the creator of Orion E-liquid so it only made sense for us to join forces with him to push his team further.

You can follow Apocolypse on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/apocalypsepaintballteam/
*OTHER:*


Joey Sasso - Beneath the Surface Tattoos






Joey is an exceptional tattoo artist and owner of Beneath the Surface tattoos in Fourways Johannesburg. He is a true fan of art; having an artistic view of life and all within it he appreciates art in its many forms. Beneath the surface has been hosting Sunday Funday's at Vape King for some time where they do small 4cm by 4cm tattoos in the store and have now joined forces with the Fourways megastore as a permanent fixture

You can follow Joey on instagram @tattoo.beneaththesurface or on their website http://www.beneaththesurface.co.za/joey/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------

